# 1966 GTO parchment interior carpet color?



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm getting ready to order the carpet for my 66 GTO that came with parchment. The po changed it to gold. I've seen a bunch of parchment cars with black carpet and don't see white or parchment available. 

Was black the correct color?


----------



## WDMelvin (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll be interested in seeing what the experts have to say about this. I am switching to parchment interior in my 67 Le Mans and have only seen black carpet on 67s with parchment too. I plan to go with Mariner Turquoise exterior with the parchment interior, turquoise carpet, dash, steering wheel, steering column and the carpeted portion of the bottom of the door panels. If I can get or dye standard seat belts turquoise I'll do that or maybe just buck up for deluxe belts. I have never seen any information on factory interior color combinations like you are discussing yet but am curious to know.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

A book I have says for the 1966 224 code (parchment):
Seats: Parchment
Door lower carpet panel: Black
Door upper panel: Parchment
Headliner: Parchment
Floor carpet: Black


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I should get that book. What book is that? Thanks for the info.


----------



## WDMelvin (Jun 23, 2014)

What does the book say about dash colors with parchment? Thanks


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Black


----------



## WDMelvin (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Roger that is correct. Black carpet, door panel carpet, steering column/wheel, and dash. Cameo Ivory A-pillars, seat backs, and upper door sills. This is correct, but does not match the parchment of the seats and door panels. It wasn't intended to. I've seen restored cars with parchment colored paint on the seat backs and sills, but this is incorrect.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

g'guy is right about the white on the door tops. The GM Cameo Ivory or Ford (did I say that?) Wimbledon White are excellent choices for the white painted parts. Here's a trick for ya. Use straight basecoat (I like Shop-Line by PPG) and add a drop of catalyst to the ready to spray mix. The actual product is DX 57, 1 oz to a ready-to-spray quart, so a couple drops will do the trick. You get a catalyzed finish that's easy to clean and has the dead on gloss. The catalyst (hardener) keeps the white from staining as your hands and arms are sure to leave an occasional smudge.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Its the GTO Restoration Manual by Paul Zazzarine. The description is very clear on Parchment interior combinations in particular.


----------



## DAVES BODY SHOP (Dec 18, 2020)

Roger that said:


> A book I have says for the 1966 224 code (parchment):
> Seats: Parchment
> Door lower carpet panel: Black
> Door upper panel: Parchment
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE VISORS? ARE THEY PARCHMNT OR BLACK?


----------



## DAVES BODY SHOP (Dec 18, 2020)

I HAVE LEFT AND RIGHT REAR QUARTER PANELS FOR 66 GTO FULL SIZE THEYARE PRETTY SOLID WITH SOME SUFFACE RUST ..BUT ARE MOSTLY SOLID.....CALL DAVES BODY SHOP 2814899595


----------



## Jeremy Engel (Oct 14, 2018)

DAVES BODY SHOP said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE VISORS? ARE THEY PARCHMNT OR BLACK?


Visors are parchment


----------

